# Festivals



## sloweye (Dec 14, 2008)

Thought I'd put a thread up Explaining 'Pagan' Festivals, i hope that this is the correct place for it. Will post as they come up on the year wheel. (not by me i add, i'm no good at writing)


 Yule Lore (December 21st) 

  Yule, (pronounced EWE-elle) is when the dark half of the year relinquishes to the light half. Starting the next morning at sunrise, the sun climbs just a little higher and stays a little longer in the sky each day. Known as Solstice Night, or the longest night of the year, much celebration was to be had as the ancestors awaited the rebirth of the Oak King, the Sun King, the Giver of Life that warmed the frozen Earth and made her to bear forth from seeds protected through the fall and winter in her womb. Bonfires were lit in the fields, and crops and trees were "wassailed" with toasts of spiced cider. 

Children were escorted from house to house with gifts of clove spiked apples and oranges which were laid in baskets of evergreen boughs and wheat stalks dusted with flour. The apples and oranges represented the sun, the boughs were symbolic of immortality, the wheat stalks portrayed the harvest, and the flour was accomplishment of triumph, light, and life. Holly, mistletoe, and ivy not only decorated the outside, but also the inside of homes. It was to extend invitation to Nature Sprites to come and join the celebration. A sprig of Holly was kept near the door all year long as a constant invitation for good fortune to pay visit to the residents. 

The ceremonial Yule log was the highlight of the festival. In accordance to tradition, the log must either have been harvested from the householder's land, or given as a gift... it must never have been bought. Once dragged into the house and placed in the fireplace it was decorated in seasonal greenery, doused with cider or ale, and dusted with flour before set ablaze be a piece of last years log, (held onto for just this purpose). The log would burn throughout the night, then smolder for 12 days after before being ceremonially put out. Ash is the traditional wood of the Yule log. It is the sacred world tree of the Teutons, known as Yggdrasil. An herb of the Sun, Ash brings light into the hearth at the Solstice. 

A different type of Yule log, and perhaps one more suitable for modern practitioners would be the type that is used as a base to hold three candles. Find a smaller branch of oak or pine, and flatten one side so it sets upright. Drill three holes in the top side to hold red, green, and white (season), green, gold, and black (the Sun God), or white, red, and black (the Great Goddess). Continue to decorate with greenery, red and gold bows, rosebuds, cloves, and dust with flour. 

Deities of Yule are all Newborn Gods, Sun Gods, Mother Goddesses, and Triple Goddesses. The best known would be the Dagda, and Brighid, the daughter of the Dagda. Brighid taught the smiths the arts of fire tending and the secrets of metal work. Brighid's flame, like the flame of the new light, pierces the darkness of the spirit and mind, while the Dagda's cauldron assures that Nature will always provide for all the children. 

*Symbolism of Yule:*
Rebirth of the Sun, The longest night of the year, The Winter Solstice, Introspect,  Planning for the Future. 

*Symbols of Yule:*
Yule log, or small Yule log with 3 candles, evergreen boughs or wreaths, holly, mistletoe hung in doorways, gold pillar candles, baskets of clove studded fruit, a simmering pot of wassail, poinsettias, christmas cactus. 

*Herbs of Yule:*
Bayberry, blessed thistle, evergreen, frankincense holly, laurel, mistletoe, oak, pine, sage, yellow cedar. 

*Foods of Yule:*
Cookies and caraway cakes soaked in cider, fruits, nuts, pork dishes, turkey, eggnog, ginger tea, spiced cider, wassail, or lamb's wool (ale, sugar, nutmeg, roasted apples). 

*Incense of Yule:*
Pine, cedar, bayberry, cinnamon. 

*Colors of Yule:*
Red, green, gold, white, silver, yellow, orange. 

*Stones of Yule:*
Rubies, bloodstones, garnets, emeralds, diamonds. 

*Activities of Yule:*
Caroling, wassailing the trees, burning the Yule log, decorating the Yule tree, exchanging of presents, kissing under the mistletoe, honoring the Germanic Pagan God of Yule 

*Spellworkings of Yule:*
Peace, harmony, love, and increased happiness. 

*Deities of Yule:*
Goddesses-Brighid, Isis, Demeter, Gaea, Diana, The Great Mother. Gods-Apollo, Ra, Odin, Lugh, The Oak King, The Horned One, The Green Man, The Divine Child, Mabon. 

 --Adapted by Akasha Ap Emrys For all her friends and those of like mind-- 
  Copyright © 1997-99 Akasha, Herne and The Celtic Connection wicca.com.  All rights reserved.


----------



## Drachir (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting post.  It is always intriguing to see where some of our "Christmas" traditions come from?


----------



## Peter Graham (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Sloweye,

A jolly interesting post, but I have to say I've always had my doubts about a lot of this New-Agey paganism stuff. It's fair enough as far as it goes, but is there any real evidence that what we call paganism nowadays has any historical basis whatsoever? 

It seems to me that for the most part it's just a mish mash of bits drawn from various different ancient and separate cultures (Germanic Yule gods and the Dagda come from totally different pre-Christian mythologies and the list of Yule deities covers lots more), shot through with snippets of country wisdom, folklore and half-remembered creation myths. The resultant casserole is then suffused with some sort of assumed, homogenous spiritual quality. It's as though the few hints that exist have been linked together like an enormous joint-the-dots puzzle, in which the links are extremely long and highly tenuous.

It may well be that I am being rather unfair, but I'd love to hear the opposing view, if you'd be happy to discuss it. You clearly know a good deal about it.

Regards

Green Peter


----------



## sloweye (Dec 17, 2008)

I come from the Alexandrian tradition, founded by Alex Sanders, with direct liniage. Alexandrian Wicca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

This was just to give people an idea of what its about. Our practices are much more 'nature' based or Shamanic if you like, more with the changing season. The thing is that all these traditions were passed down through familys, each Coven has added their own 'Twists' to the celebrations.


----------



## Peter Graham (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Sloweye,

Many thanks for the reply.

Wicca practitioners of whatever stripe are always keen to point at the unbroken lineage of their tradition, but for the life of me I don't know where most of the allegedly ancient stuff comes from. The written records tend to be set down by those of other faiths (Caesar's Gallic Wars and the Norse epics being good examples) and, in any event, there is such a paucity of this stuff that it is difficult to see how a religion could be pieced together. Is the argument that it came from an oral tradition which has survived through to this day?

And do adherents to your faith genuinely believe in the existence of Isis, Bride, Herne and the others? Do you genuinely believe in the efficacy of spells? I'd be fascinated to know.

Blessed be,

Peter


----------



## sloweye (Dec 18, 2008)

Our structure is based on a three degree system, 1st is the basic level or learning level, 2nd degree is as high as you can go without a life partner (exceptions have been made), you can branch off and start your own covendom at this stage (i am a 2nd)
and third degree is the top level. the tradition is mostly passed oraly (this has to do with the persicution of old, alot of the tools were made to be easily hidden, platters were often made from wax so the markings could be instantly destroyed) but at each degree you have to copy, by hand, the 'Book Of Shadows'. each degree intitels you to copy more out.

The main God/Goddess we work with are Aradia and Cernannos. The Gods/Goddesses are hard to explain.


----------



## Peter Graham (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Sloweye,



> Our structure is based on a three degree system, 1st is the basic level or learning level, 2nd degree is as high as you can go without a life partner (exceptions have been made), you can branch off and start your own covendom at this stage (i am a 2nd) and third degree is the top level. the tradition is mostly passed oraly (this has to do with the persicution of old, alot of the tools were made to be easily hidden, platters were often made from wax so the markings could be instantly destroyed) but at each degree you have to copy, by hand, the 'Book Of Shadows'. each degree intitels you to copy more out.


 

So is the Book of Shadow something that has been passed down the generations, or something that has been pieced together from the oral tradition?

I'm intrigued by the limitations on copying it out.  I'm assuming the book is written in English, so is it a question of physical copying being forbidden until one reaches the appropriate stage, or is it that you are actually not allowed to read or have access to certain parts of the book until you reach that stage?



> The main God/Goddess we work with are Aradia and Cernannos. The Gods/Goddesses are hard to explain.


 
I see.  Cernannos is a Celtic deity, isn't he?  So you believe that these gods really exist in much the same way that Christians believe that their god really exists?

I've always had the impression that paganism views gods from different pantheons and different ages as all being manifestations of the same thing.  Is that right?

Regards,

Peter


----------



## sloweye (Dec 18, 2008)

The book has elements of both, generaly its a starting point to which everyone can add their own Rituals etc....
The basic parts of the book have always been there.
(most of the books are now in english, some still chose to write it in theban
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/theban.htm )

and yes, the deitys are seen as incarnations of the same God/Goddess, however, the name used can inbody differant aspects which suit differant rituls.

The Charge of the Goddess Now listen to the words of the Great         Mother,
who was of old also called among men         Artemis, Astarte, Athene, Dione, Melusine, Aphrodite,         Cerridwen, Dana, Arianrhod, Isis, Bride, and by many         other names. At her altars, the youth of Lacedaemon in         Sparta made due sacrifice. 
Whenever ye have need of any thing,
        once in the month,
        and better it be when the moon is full,
        then shall ye assemble in some secret place, and adore         the spirit of me,
        who am Queen of all witches. 
There shall ye assemble, ye who are         fain to learn all sorcery,
        yet have not won its deepest secrets;
        to these will I teach things that are as yet unknown. 
And ye shall be free from slavery;
        and as a sign that ye be really free,
        ye shall be naked in your rites;
        and ye shall dance, sing, feast, make music and love, all         in my praise.
        For mine is the ecstasy of the spirit,
        and mine also is joy on earth;
        for my law is love unto all beings. 
Keep pure your highest ideal;
        strive ever towards it, let naught stop you or turn you         aside;
        for mine is the secret door which opens upon the land of         youth,
        and mine is the cup of wine of life,
        and the cauldron of Cerridwen, 
        which is the Holy Grail of immortality. 
I am the gracious Goddess,
        who gives the gift of joy unto the heart of man.
        Upon earth, I give the knowledge of the spirit eternal;
        and beyond death, I give peace, and freedom,
        and reunion with those who have gone before.
Nor do I demand sacrifice;
        for behold, I am the Mother of all living,
        and my love is poured out upon the earth.
Hear ye the words of the Star         Goddess; 
        she in the dust of whose feet are the hosts of heaven, 
        whose body encircles the universe. 
I who am the beauty
        of the green earth and the white moon upon
        the mysteries of the waters,
        I call upon your soul to arise and come unto me.
For I am the soul of nature
        that gives life to the universe.
        From me all things proceed and unto me
        they must return.
        Let My worship be in the
        heart that rejoices, for behold,
        all acts of love and pleasure
        are My rituals.
Let there be beauty and strength,
        power and compassion,
        honor and humility,
        mirth and reverence within you.
        And you who seek to know me,
        know that the seeking and yearning
        will avail you not,
        unless you know the Mystery:
        for if that which you seek,
        you find not within yourself,
        you will never find it without.
For behold,
        I have been with you from the beginning,
        and I am that which is attained
        at the end of desire.


We see the practice as 'Tapping into' the line laid down by ancesters


----------



## Peter Graham (Dec 18, 2008)

> The book has elements of both, generaly its a starting point to which everyone can add their own Rituals etc....


 
So (and without meaning to sound trite), it's a bit like Wikipedia - it grows and develops as people add in their own bits and bobs.  Does this not cause problems with the apparent hierarchy of three levels, or are the additions all approved by your equivalent of the General Synod?  Or is there no one true text, but instead a number of linked variants.



> The basic parts of the book have always been there.


 
Where do those basic parts come from?  Is there an ancient source manuscript like the Cotton Vespasian (which contains the early post-Roman Celtic king-lists) in the British Library or some such place?




> and yes, the deitys are seen as incarnations of the same God/Goddess, however, the name used can inbody differant aspects which suit differant rituls.


 
Thought so.  That makes sense, at least from the homogeneity point of view.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## sloweye (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, didnt realy explain that well. the core part on the book is the part you copy, its always the same then you add your things at the back. you are free to copy the extra bits if you wish but that first part is always the same.

Each coven works in a slightly different way, ours was very shamaic but the core rituals were from the Alexandrian book.


----------



## Drachir (Dec 19, 2008)

sloweye said:


> Sorry, didnt realy explain that well. the core part on the book is the part you copy, its always the same then you add your things at the back. you are free to copy the extra bits if you wish but that first part is always the same.
> 
> Each coven works in a slightly different way, ours was very shamaic but the core rituals were from the Alexandrian book.


 

I assume you are a big Kate Forsyth fan.  I quite enjoyed reading about all of the non-Christian traditions depicted in her two series, *The Witches of *Eileanan* and Rhiannon's Ride.  *It was also interesting to note how many of these traditions had been incorporated into Christianity.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, Drachir, Kate Forsyth was the name I was looking for.

Yet another foreigner attempting Scottish dialect and failing miserably.  I don't know how good the books are, by the fifth, 'I don't ken,' (something no genuine scot would ever say) I threw in the towel.

Back to the thread, Christmas is merely a hijacking of the Midwinter festivals which marked the passing of the winter solstice in Northern Europe since time immemorial, Roman Saturnalia was also celebrated at this time of year and the traditional birthday of Mithras (a Persian sun-god nicked by the Roman army) is December 25th.

The early church knew it couldn't stop people from celebrating at a time of year when you _really _need cheering up so they nudged Jesus' birthday a bit.  That's why there's such a mish-mash of traditions.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 19, 2008)

Ace has pretty much said what I was going to say. 

Christianity as we know it today, is a mishmash of many various religions, in 325 a whole bunch of religious people sat down in Nicaea and hammered together a creed of beliefs, which was ammended in 381 and this is called the Nicene Creed and is the yard stick to which christianity is based on. Many of the older pagan festivals were converted into christian ones. The role of the godess was supplanted with the Virgin Mary and Jesus's birthday was moved from what is believed to be March to December in line with the midwinter festivals.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 19, 2008)

Drachir said:


> I assume you are a big Kate Forsyth fan.  I quite enjoyed reading about all of the non-Christian traditions depicted in her two series, *The Witches of *Eileanan* and Rhiannon's Ride.  *It was also interesting to note how many of these traditions had been incorporated into Christianity.



Actualy no, i dont really read these sort of books, found some factual books on the craft when i was 12-13 and it just seemed to 'fit' me better than Christianity. i find that i end up shouting at the books for being wrong, as i'm sure Ace dose with books based on Romans. Even some of the documentrys drive me mad, when the show 'Modern witches' and what they actualy have is a bunch of new age 'flowers and sparkels' wanna be's danceing round the woods. Witchcraft is so much deeper than that.

Most churches in this country were built on pagan sites.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 19, 2008)

Errrrr, yes.  That's hardly news, SE.  Just as long as you don't associate druids with Stonehenge.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 21, 2008)

Yule Blessings to all.​


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 3, 2009)

This is one of my favourite topics and I've read many books about it over the years!  Mostly the books in the library.  Although I expect there is much that I have forgotten now! 

Have you read any books by Caiseal Mor?  They are very good, although some of the 'facts' are not always correct.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2009)

No, i mostly work from my Shadows. but i referance from books like - 

ARADIA (Or Gospel of the witches) - Charles G. Leland
THE WITCHES WAY - Janet & Stewart Farrar
THE EIGHT SABBATS FOR WITCHES - Janet & Stewart Farrar

Also books like '_The Tree' by_ Buckland and Cunninghams books are useful.

(have a collection of heaver books too)


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember reading The Witches Way, so many interesting facts in it and it intrigues me.

I've made up quite a file on 'White Witches' and their festivals.  I might try one of the other ones, when I am in between books.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2009)

White Witches? There Arn't White witches. The whole point is the balance between light and dark or black and white. People who claim to be white witches are most offen just 'New agers'.
 There are those who practice Darker sides of the Occult But these people are not Witches (usualt disterbed people)

Ooops, sorry rant.
Just when you have been through a proper initiation people who claim to be Witches and dont have the first idea really wind me up (the ones who spout off in the press i mean), they just make us look daft.

This wasn't a rant at you Rosie, sorry, all pagans seem to get lumped in together these days. i mean the Devil worshipers are thrown in with the Witches and thats so wrong, The devil is a Christian concept, Witches dont belive in the Devil.

Sorry doing it again


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I did read a book that described 'white witches' and who celebrated the same festivities that you would.  

Obviously wrong.  

No, you don't have to be sorry.  I'm not very good at explaining myself properly.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2009)

No, i just get touchy sometimes as i've had the 'your a devil worshiper' and on the other end of the scale 'hippy'. all true witches work under the three fold law, what you do comes back 3 times, so All witches make there own choices.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 17, 2009)

O.k. i was a bad Witch, i forgot i started this thread. so to catch up the 1st of Febuary was the festival of Imbolc. this is just to give people an idea again, i didnt wright this.

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Imbolc[/FONT]*

                                                                                              [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Feb                     1st/2nd[/FONT] [SIZE=-1]
              Imbolc is t[/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]raditionally                     regarded as the first day of Spring[/SIZE][/FONT].[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Life                     is beginning to stir again.
                                [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The                                 Celtic festivalof_ Imbolc_ or _Imbolg_ -                                 pronounced without the 'b' sound - is sometimes                                 known as [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]_Oimelc,_[/SIZE][/FONT] means [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]'ewe's                                 milk' - named due to the birth of the first lambs                                 at this time, and celebrates the return [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] of                                 fresh milk.
      Sheep are earlier with their offspring than cattle, because they could       crop lower for grass and so thrive on the sparse vegetation in late winter.       Cattle would calf around March.

      Bulbs are beginning to shoot and new lambs are born -[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] the       cycle of new life returns to the earth[/FONT].[/FONT] Imbolc marks the       rebirth of nature and fertility. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]It       is the celebration of the gradual dawning of increasing light, bringing       nature to life again.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Nature       is awakening from her winter rest - [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]the       long winter darkness begins to break as the daylight hours begin to get       longer[/SIZE][/FONT]. [/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=-1]Christians[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]celebrate       this festival as Candlemas.
[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maiden[/FONT] *

                                                                          [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Imbolc                 focuses on the Goddess, both as Mother - as she gave birth to                 the Sun God at the Winter solstice, and as the Maiden.[/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Brigit                 was originally considered a form of the Triple Goddess.
                                [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][SIZE=-1]Imbolc is a feast                                 dedicated to the Goddess in her maiden aspect,                                 in her guise as Brigid[/SIZE], [SIZE=-1]Bridget,                                 Bride, Brighid, Brigit or Brig[/SIZE] - [SIZE=-1]goddess                                 of learning, poetry, prophesying, craftmanship,                                 agriculture and healing.[/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Imbolc                                 is considered a traditional healing time and                                 it is a good time to consider ways to improve                                 your health.

        Brigid is the virgin goddess who brings new life to the earth. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]She         is known as Bride in Scotland - pronounced Breed - which is the origin         of the word 'bride'. [/FONT]Imbolc is also known as Bride's Day. She         was christianised as St. Bridget of Kildare, the patroness of sheep and         fertility, and she was also known as the 'Mother of Ireland'. 
        Briget's Cross is woven from corn and consists of four arms that meet         to form a square centre - a fire wheel.
        Traditionally, on this day candlelit processions were led to St. Bridget's         holy shrines - wells.

[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Imbolc Traditions[/FONT]*

                                                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Imbolc                   is a 'fire festival'.[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]particular                   attention was paid to the hearth fire[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]and                   keeping it alight.[/SIZE][/FONT]
                        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] 
        A celebratory dish used to be made from the new lambs' docked tails. 

        Bridie dolls are made out of a sheaf of oats and dressed in women's clothing,         and then ritually buried in the earth as a fertility rite. Another custom         was to place the doll in a 'Bride’s bed' of woven wheat, like a         basket, which was placed near the front door, or sometimes near the hearth.         A white candle was burnt nearby all night. 

        Spring cleaning comes from the habit at Imbolc of getting rid of unwanted         clutter [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]and         preparing for the new season, physically and mentally.
              [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Now               is the time to finish old habits and make a fresh start, and realise               the world is full of new opportunities.

        Imbolc is a time of optimism and for making new plans for the sunny days         ahead. Plant the seeds of your plans now and tend them so they mature         into your hopes and dreams. Now is the time to renew your New Year resolutions.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
Blessed be (_and sorry for forgetting to post this )
_[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Urlik (Feb 18, 2009)

sloweye said:


> White Witches? There Arn't White witches. The whole point is the balance between light and dark or black and white. People who claim to be white witches are most offen just 'New agers'.


 
I think people use the term _white witch when talking _to the press and media so that those who don't know about wicca/whitchcraft don't freak out and start demanding ducking stools for every village pond.

sometimes it's just too hard to explain and a simple half truth is much easier. hence; "we are white witches and we don't use magic for evil".
that simple label makes it feel safer for Mr Average in the street


----------



## Peter Graham (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, I doubt whether Mr Average would feel any safer at all, on the grounds that Mr Average is unlikely to believe in magic in any event.

This is something that intrigues me - thanks to Sloweye, I think I understand the Wicca belief system a little better, but I'm still none the wiser as to whether adherents* genuinely* believe that they can cast spells.  I've seen books in crystal fondling shops which go on at length about this sort of thing, but none of it seems to amount to much more than a load of new age rubbish.  My guess is that the true Wicca have a similar view to me of crystal fondling, but DO THEY THINK THEY CAN CAST SPELLS?  And if so, what sort of spells?  Can the effects really be objectively measured?

Blessed be

Peter


----------



## sloweye (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it any differant to a Christian praying?


----------



## Peter Graham (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Sloweye,

I don't know, because I'm not a Christian and I don't pray.  My understanding that prayer is as much about achieving tranquility via a semi-meditative state as it is about asking for things.  But if you are asking whether I think God will respond to a prayer by (for example) ensuring someone passes their driving test, then I certainly do not.

But spells seem to be much more about getting something or making something happen, which is why I asked the question.  I'm genuinely interested in this stuff, but every time I have asked a wicca practioner about spells, they always do what you have done - avoid the question.  Rather like curators in turgid modern art exhibitions who always answer any question (such as "why is this art") with another question (such as "aha!  But who decides what art is?").

I really don't want to cause offence, so if you would rather not discuss the topic, please just say so and I shall shamble off somewhere else!

Regards,

Peter


----------



## sloweye (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Peter,
No offence taken. However, i'm not that good with words so it is quite difficult to explain how 'Spellcraft' works. But one thing i can say is we, wiccans, do not belive we can turn people into frogs or shoot lightning bolts from wands.
Hollywood has a lot to answer for. 
 All i can say is that a 'spell' is more about manipulating natural energies to achive the effect you desire. Something like healing, can be done in many ways but is usualy backed up with words, those words may be new, created by the individual, or old, taken from a grimoire (this being a book specific to a coven or a book passed through a family line).

Like i say i find it difficult to explain these things not being a 'wordy' person. i will quote the first paragraph from the chapter on spells from _'The Witches' way'_

_XXII SPELLS._

A spell is a ritual for raising psychic power and directing it to a specific and practical purpose. It is fuelled by vivid imagination and concentrated willpower; and what sceptics usualy describe as 'mumbo-jumbo' of a spell is in fact a dramatization to achivate these two and is thus a perfectly reasonable way of going about it.

_Janet & Stewart Farrar - The Witches' Way._
 
I'm sorry i can't explain it any better.


----------



## Pravuil (Apr 24, 2009)

I enjoy studying religion and, after a recent delving of Satanism and what it is to be Satanist, I came across the idea of Walpurgisnacht. Apparently, Walpurgisnacht is a widespread belief in the Pagan/Wiccan communities. Do the Alexandrians observe Walpurgisnacht or any closely related festival?

As a side, is the Alexandrian Book the literary compilation of what the Alexandrians as a whole believe, what is particular to you and your coven (which would be your family and friends, right?), or a mixture of the two? Or am I entirely off?

Also, would you consider the content on this site an accurate representation of the Book of Shadows: http://www.sacred-texts.com/bos/index.htm

If not wholly accurate or pertaining to your beliefs, do you know of an online site that houses the actual Book of Shadows staple to all true witches?

I don't mean to overwhelm you with questions, but it's a matter of concern to me.


----------

